# Commercial toilet



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

I am planning to remodel the bathroom according to my "wife's instructions". She wants a commercial wall hung toilet so that it is easier to wash the floor around and under it. She also wants me to put in an auto flush valve (thinks the ones on the turnpike are cool)
Anyway...the toilets that I am seeing have a 1-1/4" back stub on them. We have a 1" water line entering the house. Will this type of commercial toilet flush ok with a reduced line? I can crank the water pressure to about 60 pounds, but what about water volume?
Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Hope you have a sea bag full of cash, the water line for a flushometer type water closet is 1" copper. I would say that you are going to be upgrading your water main.
Figure the water closet as a 1" main, then add all of your other fixtures to the system. 
The wall carrier system is very expensive also, and the installation is a major task at best. 
The new water closet is also a tad bit on the money side also, so I would figure around $400. for that.
Flushometers are nice, however auto flush kits are pricey figure around $350. just for that.
I would say when done and finished you would have a $2000- $4000- toilet.

BJD


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

That is an expensive crapper!


----------



## jdlong (Nov 2, 2004)

Expensive is right. I repair them occasionally. Bjd clued you in on the flushometer and carrirer. I Just replaced a door switch timer on a Sloan motor operator. $150, my cost.

There are residential wall hung units you may want to consider.


----------

